# Uber selling data



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just watched Jeff Moss...

He's the founder of the Black Hat convention..and Def Con

That is held every year in Vegas...

He said..."The amount of money that is made by Uber on pax data is at least equivalent to what it makes on rides"

I would think you would be safe to assume...

That it applies to drivers also...

Remember this...

Uber is a data crunching monster that would make any ape appear tame...8O

Good Luck and turn the app OFF...

when you are not using it...

That is unless you don't mind a little young monkey always looking over your shoulder...

Rakos


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Haha. You are NOT an employee.

You are the product


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

No surprise there. Each account has dozens of attributes that Uber uses to determine the now-upfront price.

Even worse is that now (2 months ago) the driver app doesn't work if you have XPrivacy. Really scummy move.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Just to be clear to all you PRODUCTS:

Your personal data will help:
Cities plan infrastructure
Insurance companies manage risk
Cell companies balance loads and build outs
Auto part companies assess early wear opportunities
Red light camera optimization
Business location (like restaurants) with traffic patterns
....on and on

Imagine they have a lot of access to your phone and other apps as well.

This data is collected daily with great geolocation on a huge section of the population

Its a gold mine...your a gold mine


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Unless Uber jumps to conclusions based on what it sees me doing and deactivates me, I'm not sure I care that much about Uber tracking me, assuming they don't give personally identifiable information to the government.... which they probably wouldn't want to do since having the government persecute your drivers and customers probably wouldn't make for very good business.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber isn't even the worst of it. Any free app you've ever used or website you visited mined you & tracked your online movements years before Uber existed. 

We're all years late to be concerned with data mining activities today.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Just to be clear to all you PRODUCTS:
> 
> Your personal data will help:
> Cities plan infrastructure
> ...


Those all seem like good things.
Glad I could help.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

If anything, Google is way ahead of anyone else in this 'big data' push, except maybe for Facebook. 

Just look at how Google Maps will now give you real-time data on how busy a certain establishment is (usually restaurants, bars, stores). Creep factor of 10 out of 10.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> If anything, Google is way ahead of anyone else in this 'big data' push, except maybe for Facebook.
> 
> Just look at how Google Maps will now give you real-time data on how busy a certain establishment is (usually restaurants, bars, stores). Creep factor of 10 out of 10.


I haven't noticed that feature. Does it just pop up automatically?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I haven't noticed that feature. Does it just pop up automatically?


 It does! But it only seems to be certain places as of right now. Certain small restaurants don't have it pop up, but other larger ones do.

Try searching for a bigger chain restaurant on google maps and scroll down a bit, past the phone number / address info. There will be a chart; the 'blue' one is just an estimated 'Popular Times" graph. But if the graph is red/pink, it'll say something with "Real Time" and that's based on some algorithm Google uses regarding how many signals it detects in an area.

It may be rolling out still and may not be fully launched yet. I'd say about 30-35% of the places I search for in Chicago have the real time graph.


----------

